# Enough Electricity - or Not?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We are hiring a Burstner T625 for a fortnight and touring France in July.
There isn't a Solar panel fitted and I'd like to know if the battery will have sufficient power to give us enough electricity for the fortnight or if we need to regularly 'hook-up' to power supplies in France.
As far as I know the only appliance on continuously is the Fridge.
Cooking is by gas and with the extended daylight hours in July we shouldn't need any lights on.
Any thoughts and help appreciated.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You should be ok, the fridge can run on gas most of the time and two full gas bottles is more than enough.
Make sure that the gas is full.
Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

quote:We are hiring a Burstner T625 for a fortnight and touring France in July

If you are touring every time you move the battery will be recharged.
We do not have a solar panel just liesure battery. Never a problem
If no ehu put fridge onto gas.

dave p


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for your helpful replies.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

From your original post, I think you may have misunderstood how the fridge works. The options are Mains, Battery, and Gas. The Battery option is designed to be used only whilst the engine is running, in order to maintain low temperature whilst you are moving. The battery to fridge link is disconnected via a relay when the engine is switched off.

You will find that the fridge works efficiently on gas and consumes very little.

Philip


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We spent a the month of April in France, with an 68AH (small) battery. We only hooked up about four times in all, when in campsites doing all our other servicing. Because trips to France generally involve a fair bit of driving, the battery gets charged enough.

Remember to shut off the main battery switch when you are leaving the van or a few hours and at night. This prevents the water pump from 'cycling' which it does from time to time. We always have a torch nearby at night for loo visits and a container of hand gel for hand cleaning after wards. We have no option because of our small battery, and a bigger battery won't fit in the space it lives in. 

I hope you have a great time in France. 

Ca


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Any thoughts and help appreciated.


Hi Keith

My thoughts . . . . for what they are worth! :roll:

You will be on holiday. 

You will want to relax as much as possible and leave all your worries behind for a while. :?

Do you really want to take one with you . . . i.e. "_Dare I switch this on in case I flatten the battery_?" 8O

I would use Aires etc. for (say) three nights, then go onto a Municipal, or an Aire with hook-ups for a night to ensure the battery stays topped up.

Bear in mind that since you are hiring you have no idea of the condition of the battery, and it just might be clapped already! 

There is no shortage of campsites in France, and some of the Municipals are delightful, most are pretty good, and very few are naff. They usually don't cost a lot either! 

We have used Municipals exclusively in the past, at around €10 - 12 per night and been well pleased. There is also the (real or perceived :roll: ) increase in security on a proper campsite. :wink:

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Again thanks for the replies and thoughts.
We are almost complete novices regarding Motorhomes and any help is appreciated.
We hired a MH for the first time a couple of months ago, had a few days in Northumberland on two campsites and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves.
Now we're off to experience the Northern coast of France and it's going to be a big learning curve.
After reading your advice we've decided to use both Aires and Campsites throughout the fortnight.


----------

